# Palomino filly aquiring black spots



## Mercy143 (Aug 3, 2011)

My yearling filly was born a palomino








I have been seeing lots of black spots showing up on her. She has them on her hips her face and now I am noticing them in her mane and her tail has a black ring around it.








Her dam is a breeding stock paint who was born black but is now a red and black flea bitten grey and her sire is a palomino and white paint. I have no clue what is happening with her coat. Does anyone have experience with something like this?

Sorry if the pictures are big not sure how to change that. There are more pictures of her in my album.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I would suspect she is either a sooty palomino or turning gray.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Shes a real cutie! I'm by no means an expert but I would probably guess that she is in the process of turning grey.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

It is not uncommon to see those on a palomino they are called Bend Or spots.


----------



## Mercy143 (Aug 3, 2011)

I sure hope she isn't turning grey. Sooty palomino would be interesting the Lady who owns her sire said when he threw palominos they tended to be darker. I haven't been around many palominos so these black spots are interesting. I have also noticed a few spots where she seems to be getting more white. on one hind leg she has a spot that is almost a square of lighter hair.








haven't seen an injury here so it seems strange to have this kind of marking


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

For the time being those black spots are called Bender Spots named so after a long-time ago Thoroughbred whose name was Bender. He was the one who first displayed those dark spots on his body and thus became named after/for him. 

As for her turning grey, only time will tell, but certainly could be a possibility.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have any advice on the white or black spots. But if her dam was a gray, they she has a 50% chance of turning gray. Right now I would call her a sooty palomino. And if she turns gray she is still a sooty palomino- just a sooty palomino going gray.

Does anyone know if the legs are a typical color for a palomino foal? One of the signs of a gray is that they are born with darker legs than a normal foal of that color. In her baby picture, her legs do look a bit dark. But I am not familiar with what palominos are born looking like.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My gut instinct here is telling me she is going to grey out. 

As a newborn, her colouring is fairly typical palomino, although maybe her legs could be lighter. It also looks like she has white eyelashes, which is a big indicator for grey, but that could be the lighting/quality of the photo. 

As a yearling, however, grey seems much more likely to me. Sooty _usually_ starts on the top of the body - like the horse has had a bucket of soot dropped on them. The dark colour to her legs makes me think it is grey, rather than sooty. And if that is the case, then the black spots on her coat and in her tail would most likely be caused by grey rather than sooty too IMHO.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm no expert but she looks to be turning gray. She's a pretty girl too!!


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll add to the "going grey" group. But right now, sooty pali with Bend Ors.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say that she is going grey. The fact that she was born an adult color is a major indicator for me. I wouldn't call her sooty as sooty doesn't effect the legs before the rest of the body. The darkening of the legs I would attribute to grey.


----------



## Mercy143 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow I wouldn't have even thought about her turning grey. After reading all the responses here I will look at her more closely. this is the second time my mare has been bred to this stud and the first foal was a buckskin. 
It's always interesting how each different parent can add different genes and all the different combinations that can show up even between the same 2 horses.
I want to Thank everyone for all your opinions, it's always nice to have input from others.
For those who haven't looked at Grace's album here is a cute pic of her when she was little.









Thanks again


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

my neighbor has a pali with spots they told me he was abused and i was confused from there


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

They're called Bend Or Spots, not Bender spots.
Anywho, she looks cool, but is probably going to grey out.


----------



## Mercy143 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am seeing more patches of white in her coat, almost like she is tuning roan. so looks like she will turn grey. should be interesting to watch the progression.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely Grey, yes you said the breeeder said the stally on produced pally but that can't be true.. if he produces pally then he also produces buckskin. and just to add that you had him bred to a grey adds the chance of 50% grey gene. which i believe she has.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought she was turning grey from the moment I seen her mama.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe she's definitely gorgeous and i can't wait to see awesome pregression pictures as she changes!


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> definitely Grey, yes you said the breeeder said the stally on produced pally but that can't be true.. if he produces pally then he also produces buckskin. and just to add that you had him bred to a grey adds the chance of 50% grey gene. which i believe she has.


 
A pally stallion will only produce buckskin if mated to bay


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i know that. i just thought she meant that no matter what it was bred to it would be a pally.


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> i know that. i just thought she meant that no matter what it was bred to it would be a pally.


 
Thanks for explaining...

(edited as my fingers need to learn to spell...)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dunfold said:


> A pally stallion will only produce buckskin if mated to bay


Or black.


----------



## Mercy143 (Aug 3, 2011)

When I called the stallion's owner after Grace was born. She told me that when he produced a pally they usually were darker ( I think she meant they were sooty). When I had access to my mare's papers online I looked to see how many registered foals she had. I found she had been bred to this same stallion before and produced a buckskin, plus she had been bred to a chestnut and produced a chestnut. the stallion is a palomino and white paint.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

My palomino is exactly like this. It's called sooty palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

